# I need to reset the time in 12.2. (solved)



## dalpets (Apr 16, 2021)

Can I reset the incorrect time in 12.2 on the fly.  My bios time is correct but obviously there is no connection with the OS.
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2021)

date(1) or probably better if you're online ntpdate(8). But if the time's correct in the BIOS but not on the OS it's probably your timezone settings, you can change that by running tzsetup(8).


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 16, 2021)

dalpets said:


> My bios time is correct but obviously there is no connection with the OS.


Set hardware (BIOS/UEFI) time to UTC.






						UTC Time Now
					

UTC time now (Coordinated Universal Time) helps you to get the current time and date in UTC (GMT) local time zone, what is the time now in UTC.




					www.utctime.net


----------



## VladiBG (Apr 16, 2021)

adjkerntz(8)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 17, 2021)

`date 2104161806`
equals
April 16, 2021 6:06 pm CDT

21 - year
04 - month
16 - date
18 - hour per 24 hour clock Central Daylight Savings Time where I live
06 - minutes


----------



## dalpets (Apr 17, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> Set hardware (BIOS/UEFI) time to UTC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says secure connection failed.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 17, 2021)

It's not my time zone that's the problem. It's correct. It's the actual time I want to change


----------



## dalpets (Apr 17, 2021)

Just 'date 1353' for hrs & mins works


----------

